# Anyone using seaboard polyethylene boards in their reef?



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

As the title states, is anyone here using seaboard in their reef? 
It's a sheet board made from a type of plastic designed to withstand marine elements. I have seen some bare-bottom reefs with this on the bottom, it's to protect the bottom sheet of glass in the bare-bottom (no sand) system. 
I wonder if it needs to be cured or washed with vinegar or otherwise, and if it leaches anything of concern into the water.
US Plastic carries it here:
Seaboard® High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation 

All info appreciated!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm thinking the white sheets will look great and the reflective quality (at first) will be slightly beneficial for the corals.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

On further digging, they have the non- name-brand for much less: 
High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation 
This is basically the same thing, HDPE (High Density Polyethylene) sheeting.
24" x 48" 1/4" thick sheets are currently $27.30 - 
High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation
I'm thinking thats a good size to work with and should protect the glass pretty good, and look nice as well, especially as it becomes covered with coralline.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Alright, I just ordered 4 sheets of it. I'll update the thread with my findings


----------



## maqo.org (Jun 28, 2008)

I have done a couple of tanks with starboard and have had excellent results when compared with just a glass bottom. You definitely want to wash it with a gentle baby soap, let it dry, and then rinse it off real good before you put it in the tank. It really brightens up almost all areas of the tank especially when using T5 lighting. It also covers in coralline very fast and gives a beautiful base color to the tank. 

One thing I am trying with a new tank is to silicone it and seal it to the bottom of the tank. On one tank with starboard I had alot of nasty buildup I couldn't siphon out so I am going to try this to see if it does any better


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm using the hdpe sheeting in a frag tank, works great so far, but I can easily remove it to clean underneath. I can see how it would get buildup underneath in a large display where its not possible to remove.


----------



## maqo.org (Jun 28, 2008)

Another thing I am thinking about using for my Reef Farm and would work pretty well for what media hound wants is to use PVC sheeting. It is really inexpensive, but the cheap stuff scratches pretty easily.


----------



## cdentii1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Starboard works great forever use White Vinegar to clean prior to use, Yes you will get detritus build up underneath unless you put a thin bead of silicone around the edges prior to installation.


----------

